# Reg Maxwell Swimming pool



## Landie_Man (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't visited this place. but I really wan't to. Its in Aylesbury, and was our Gym and swimming pool. It closed in 2001, but the lights and power are still on!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHbLZN-Fgvc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKVBeTOuZjM&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJlDYZqdH7w&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCRS8UONPrA&feature=related[/ame]

I tried to get in via the same way in the video, but its locked pretty damn tight. 20 screws in that board now. That would be breaking and entering taking it down, so im going to wait until someone else does


----------



## james.s (Feb 20, 2009)

Video Urbex... It's the way forward!


----------



## moonwharfpoet (Feb 23, 2009)

It's about time that this place got on here! its been Derelict for years. This used to be one of two swimming pools in Aylesbury, the other was the "open air" swimming pool in vale park. Both pools closed a good few years back and were replaced by the "Aqua Vale" pool in Vale Park. The open air pool was demolished and new Aqua Vale constructed just a few feet away, and the Reg Maxwell Pool Building is still there to this day but is joined by a carpark to the Civic Centre. A new Theatre for Aylesbury is being constructed opposite the new Odeon Cinema in Aylesbury, and once it's built, The Civic Centre, Car Park, And Reg Maxwell Pool will all be Demolished. As you can see from the first video, the Entrance to the old pool is BRICKED off! and as far as I'm aware the entrance used in this video is usually very well sealed. I would say the building will be able to be explored for the next 10 months, 12 at a push depending on how quick the New Aylesbury Theatre gets up.

There are quite a few Derelict places in Aylesbury, and as of yet I haven't plucked up enough courage to do any Exploring myself, but theres still time I'm sure! If you'd like any Inspiration about places to explor in the area just PM me!

Tom


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 23, 2009)

moonwharfpoet said:


> It's about time that this place got on here! its been Derelict for years. This used to be one of two swimming pools in Aylesbury, the other was the "open air" swimming pool in vale park. Both pools closed a good few years back and were replaced by the "Aqua Vale" pool in Vale Park. The open air pool was demolished and new Aqua Vale constructed just a few feet away, and the Reg Maxwell Pool Building is still there to this day but is joined by a carpark to the Civic Centre. A new Theatre for Aylesbury is being constructed opposite the new Odeon Cinema in Aylesbury, and once it's built, The Civic Centre, Car Park, And Reg Maxwell Pool will all be Demolished. As you can see from the first video, the Entrance to the old pool is BRICKED off! and as far as I'm aware the entrance used in this video is usually very well sealed. I would say the building will be able to be explored for the next 10 months, 12 at a push depending on how quick the New Aylesbury Theatre gets up.
> 
> There are quite a few Derelict places in Aylesbury, and as of yet I haven't plucked up enough courage to do any Exploring myself, but theres still time I'm sure! If you'd like any Inspiration about places to explor in the area just PM me!
> 
> Tom



Let me know if you do mate! Im a new urbexer, check out my first urbex of former BOCM site just outside Aylesbury: 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=94955

I work at the current ODEON, I would love to visit the old one though!


----------



## Vampire (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the untrashed pool, I love seeing old leisure centres.


----------



## bejeezus (Feb 26, 2009)

Impressive stuff, I remember the place well, I genuinely remember being given a guided tour around the basement and water treatment as a kid on the day it was opened in 197?...

I wouldnt be surprised if the fact that the electricity is still on has something to do with the fact it is joined to the Civic Centre which is still functioning? I have my doubts that the lights had been on for 6 years though (probably kids given the graffiti) as I know people who have been been in (legitimately) to assess the buildings possibilities as a nightclub. I understand that both they and the council decided that the work needed was uneconomical in the end, I hope that the buildings going up now will still be usuable is 25 years, but somehow I kind of doubt it?

From the comments on film Im guessing this footage is a couple of years old but nothings changed, the building is still there, criminally (IMHO) the local council are going to knock this leisure facility down and replace it along with the grass area in front - (the only green space left in the town) with a new shopping centre!

There's progress!


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.bucksherald.co.uk/news/Could-the-last-person-to.5036938.jp its been all over the news here!!


----------



## Ubermutant (Mar 12, 2009)

Very similar to the Tricorn Centre in Portsmouth. When they started knocking that down all the lights were still on, even though it had been sealed off for a year or so. When they started ripping into it, interior lights were also on in buidlings that had been sealed for many years. 

Looks like the council can afford the waste if they only just noticed it. Great video though. Our local pool in Salisbury was empty for years after they built the new one. Sadly the old one is demolished now and there isn't a trace of it left.


----------

